# My Computer broke...



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 15, 2008)

Went to install a Nintendo USB plug so I could play online on Animal Crossing: City Folk. The install froze several times before it finally installed, then as soon as it did, about a minute after, the computer suddenly restarted by itself, seemed to boot fine for about 2 minutes, then shut down again, boot fine for two minutes, shut down, etc. I can't even access the system boot from the start up screen. I push (and hold) F1, but it won't let me do anything. I called tech support, but they said it'll be $50-$100 to try to help, and I don't have that kind of money atm. Only two options: 1. Use my upcoming Christmas bonus from work to pay to see if they can help (doubt it) or 2. wait til the 26th and buy a new hard drive...


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 15, 2008)

Sounds like the BIOS is messed up somewhat. See if you can boot from the OS disk. If you can, do a system restore and restore to about a week, if not I suggest you back-up all your files to a USB and reformat your hard-drive. And install the OS. Best I can offer.


----------



## Raithah (Dec 15, 2008)

If you ask me, as long as you're running Windows XP, I'd say you're getting a blue screen but the system is automatically restarting. There are four ways you can check - either remember a time when it's blue screened before, or go enable it in your registry (can't recall the value at the moment, it's just a Google search away, however).

Numbers three and four are as follows: boot into Safe Mode (hit F8 at the loading screen) which is, by far, my favorite diagnostic tool or run a System Restore (which is my second favorite diagnostic tool). Come back with results or if you need any help .

Edit: Well now I seem terribly redundant by essentially repeating what the above poster had already posted. Bah.


----------



## yak (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like an "automatic restart on blue screen" issue.
Boot into safe mode, uninstall whatever you just installed, reboot. 
Might also try system restore as already suggested.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 16, 2008)

First, disconnect the USB adapter, if you haven't already. If that solves the problem, uninstall the software and chuck the hardware in the garbage. (Or take it back to the store, if you can.)

Failing that, boot into safe mode. Uninstall the software. (You may have to go into device manager and do it manually.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd love to go into safe mode, but now stupid computer can't even load Windows AT ALL. I've tried safe mode, starting normally, starting with network command, starting with last known safe configuration... nothing. Computer didn't come with an install disk nor did I ever get around to making backup copies (so I can't blame anyone but myself for that), so I'm basically screwed. I found that the plug for the wireless keyboard had come loose, that's why I couldn't access the setup screen. If I could do a system reboot from there, I'd do it in a heartbeat, as long as it'd reinstall Windows. But I doubt it'll do that, so the only option is to wait til the 26th and get a new hard drive. Which won't be too expensive since I have the monitor, keyboard/mouse, and printer. Too bad I'll lose all the pics and stories from the crashed hard drive.
(Typing this from a public library computer)


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 16, 2008)

Well if the drive hasn't actually physically crashed, then don't wipe over it. You can still get all your files off if you slave it to another computer. If you can get it to boot from a windows disk (if you buy one or get hold of one) you may be able to do a repair install that will probably leave your files intact, though you may want to do a fresh install if it's really that messed up.

Are you getting a flash of a blue screen before it reboots like Raithah and yak said?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 16, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Well if the drive hasn't actually physically crashed, then don't wipe over it. You can still get all your files off if you slave it to another computer. If you can get it to boot from a windows disk (if you buy one or get hold of one) you may be able to do a repair install that will probably leave your files intact, though you may want to do a fresh install if it's really that messed up.
> 
> Are you getting a flash of a blue screen before it reboots like Raithah and yak said?



I do get a blue screen flash, but it lasts for 1/10th of a second, so that I can't read anything that's on it before it reboots again.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 16, 2008)

Well if you can't even boot into safe mode that makes things more difficult. I think without a windows disk or any access to what's left of the windows you already have, your only option would be to put the hard drive in another computer to backup your files then wait until you can do a fresh install. You might be able to download something like a linux live image and burn it to disk and boot from that to get access to your files so you can copy them to USB or something.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 16, 2008)

Damn, if you were near me, I'd pull the drive and back up your data, and then fix this. You can't hit F8 a lot and get into safe mode?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 17, 2008)

Edit: goin to leave Pi's flaming for staff to deal with.

Anyway, I know Dragoneer and Brownsquirrel live nearby, but doubt they'd be willing to help. Though, I'd pay them for the gas and time. (Could do it Friday when we get our Christmas bonus)

And I've tried hitting F8 and F9 but nothing happened. I also tried hitting Cntrl+Alt+Del as well as Cntrl+Alt+Backspace and that seemed to start system restore, BUT it then showed a picture of a mountain and the moon, then just sat there and did nothing. Not sure exactly what caused system restore :-/


----------



## Raithah (Dec 17, 2008)

It showed a picture of ... a mountain and the moon? Weird. I don't suppose you could take a picture of it and upload a copy? I've never heard of that before.

Anyways, you wouldn't happen to be using a Dell computer, would you? For the last couple of years, they've been shipping a tool that restores Windows with their desktops. As far as I can tell, it serves the same purpose as an install CD ... so that may be an option.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 18, 2008)

Raithah said:


> Anyways, you wouldn't happen to be using a Dell computer, would you? For the last couple of years, they've been shipping a tool that restores Windows with their desktops. As far as I can tell, it serves the same purpose as an install CD ... so that may be an option.



Nope, I hate Dell. Their "Dude, you got a Dell!" ad I always made fun of by changing it to "Dude, you got f-ed by Dell!". I have an HP, and would be 3 years old next month. (The monitor and hard drive, anyway. I gave my brother the printer, mouse and keyboard as I got Logitech wireless mouse/keyboard and an HP printer/scanner/copier.)

And last night, tried the F8 trick, and got the advanced options screen, and tried pretty much all the options, but nothing but one option worked. That took me to a "Blue Screen of Death" and said there was a hard drive problem, and to type in "CHKDSK /F" to run a hard drive test, but there was no way to do such a thing. I tried the "Safe Mode with Command Prompt" option, but all that did was show multiple lines of code, something like "multi(o)rdisk(o)partition(1)/DRIVERS32.x." with X being something different on every line.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 18, 2008)

I have had something very similar to this happen. I used Windows XP SP2 OS Disk, and this happened about 2 years ago. My memory might not be best.

Basically, you will need to use the OS Disk and boot off it since your hard-disk can't run its OS. When the menu pops up(_After loading_), I believe you hit the "R" key to enter the recovery console(_it will be like a full-screen command-prompt_).
Once your in the recovery console, it may ask you for an administrative password. This is set in BIOS which is accessible right after you boot the computer(_F10, F1, or something like that_). If you set one via BIOS, you need to enter it. If not, just hit enter.
It will ask you to enter a command next I think. Using a "Help" code, you should be able to see all commands. The one your should be looking for in this case would be either "fixboot," "bootfix," or something similar. This will repair a file in the OS folder, can't place the name, and the file is used by the OS to boot-up(_Hence its name_).
This will get your OS to boot-up, but if it will run all the way, I can't guarantee.
If it does boot, run it in "safe mode" or use the last working settings the computer has written, but that may not be a good idea.

The only problem I know that would prevent doing this is if you cannot access BIOS or you are not able to change boot sequence after turning your system on.

For simplicities sake, just let the disk auto-repair it to make sure the whole OS will work. Then run in Safe mode.

Also, if anyone can clarify some inconsistencies, please do so. My memory is poor.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 18, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> I have had something very similar to this happen. I used Windows XP SP2 OS Disk, and this happened about 2 years ago. My memory might not be best.
> 
> Basically, you will need to use the OS Disk and boot off it since your hard-disk can't run its OS. When the menu pops up(_After loading_), I believe you hit the "R" key to enter the recovery console.
> Once your in the recovery console, it may ask you for an administrative password. This is set in BIOS which is accessible right after you boot the computer(_F10, F1, or something like that_). If you set one via BIOS, you need to enter it. If not, just hit enter.
> ...



Only two problems with that. The computer didn't come with an OS disk, nor did I ever bother making a backup. (Second is my fault, of course) So, as I had said in a previous post, I'm screwed and will have to buy a new hard drive (doubt just buying a new copy of Windows XP will do it, as it's a hard drive problem, not a Windows problem, as 0x00000024 was listed in the Blue Screen of Death along with 3 other technical problem numbers.)


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 18, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I tried the "Safe Mode with Command Prompt" option, but all that did was show multiple lines of code, something like "multi(o)rdisk(o)partition(1)/DRIVERS32.x." with X being something different on every line.



How long did you leave it before deciding it wasn't working? Booting into safe mode can appear to hang after displaying that, but if you give it time it might still boot into safe mode.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 18, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> How long did you leave it before deciding it wasn't working? Booting into safe mode can appear to hang after displaying that, but if you give it time it might still boot into safe mode.



I didn't decide, as soon as the computer displayed the lines of code, it auto-rebooted. It does it every time.


----------



## Raithah (Dec 18, 2008)

Success! It turns out there's a recovery partition in HP computers too, I was just too silly to Google for it :3. [linkie] You should probably look into less, shall we say _extreme_ measures before undertaking this particular process, but if it's between junking the HDD and recovering, go for it . Just be sure to print out the instructions while you can, they're rather involved.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 18, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I didn't decide, as soon as the computer displayed the lines of code, it auto-rebooted. It does it every time.



ah, ok.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 18, 2008)

Raithah said:


> Success! It turns out there's a recovery partition in HP computers too, I was just too silly to Google for it :3. [linkie] You should probably look into less, shall we say _extreme_ measures before undertaking this particular process, but if it's between junking the HDD and recovering, go for it . Just be sure to print out the instructions while you can, they're rather involved.



Sweet, I'll try it when I get home. Thanks


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 19, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Only two problems with that. The computer didn't come with an OS disk, nor did I ever bother making a backup. (Second is my fault, of course) So, as I had said in a previous post, I'm screwed and will have to buy a new hard drive (doubt just buying a new copy of Windows XP will do it, as it's a hard drive problem, not a Windows problem, as 0x00000024 was listed in the Blue Screen of Death along with 3 other technical problem numbers.)


The thing is, unless you buy one with it, the hard-disk may not have an OS already installed if you bought it a separate part.
And if I am correct, the BSOD you refer to may not be Windows, but the BIOS telling you that something isn't working(_So yeah, it's ranting about your hard-disk_). 
However, the root cause of the malfunction started in the OS. If you get the BSOD when it should be booting Windows(_After BIOS Displays on system start_), it could be that it had trouble booting the OS, not the hard-disk. The system would not properly start up if your hard-disk was bugged(_aka BIOS as a whole would give you a black screen with ****loads of hardware errors and a blackscreen I believe_). In some occasions, it will tell you in words what happened.

But if you don't have the OS disk, get a new harddisk(_just because_), and while your at it, get the OS disk so this problem won't persist again.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 19, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> The thing is, unless you buy one with it, the hard-disk may not have an OS already installed if you bought it a separate part.



I was thinking of getting a whole new "box" (hard drive plus memory and CD-ROM...you know, the main part of the computer). Might go with something other than HP,  but since I already have the monitor/mouse/keyboard/printer, it'll be cheaper than getting the whole thing.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you actually want a new computer? because from what you've said it doesn't sound like there is anything _physically_ wrong with it, the problem is with the software. There's no need to buy new hardware unless you want to upgrade anyway.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 20, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Do you actually want a new computer? because from what you've said it doesn't sound like there is anything _physically_ wrong with it, the problem is with the software. There's no need to buy new hardware unless you want to upgrade anyway.



I was looking in Best Buy ealier today, and saw a new HP box that has more memory than my current one (the new one has 300GB, mine has about 267GB) and goes for $500 by itself. So, that plus the 3-year warranty ($150) would be a good buy, unless someone knows a better deal for the same price.


----------



## darkdoomer (Dec 21, 2008)

shouldnt had fried your mainboard with that nintendo usb cable, it might not even be suited for this kind of use!

hp? it's a computer like you had. and you kn ow, it's a complex machine. sooo, i think you should ask your parents to buy you a mac.


----------



## Raithah (Dec 21, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> shouldnt had fried your mainboard with that nintendo usb cable, it might not even be suited for this kind of use!
> 
> hp? it's a computer like you had. and you kn ow, it's a complex machine. sooo, i think you should ask your parents to buy you a mac.



That's sarcasm, right? I think I'm finally getting the hang of this 'internet forum' stuff.

Anyways, Ty Vulpine - did running a restore work? Also, if you're in the market for a new computer, try not to base your purchase off of its hard drive capacity. Hard drives are (relative to computers) cheap nowadays, and aren't difficult enough to mount that they merit the purchase of a new system.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 21, 2008)

Raithah said:


> Anyways, Ty Vulpine - did running a restore work? Also, if you're in the market for a new computer, try not to base your purchase off of its hard drive capacity. Hard drives are (relative to computers) cheap nowadays, and aren't difficult enough to mount that they merit the purchase of a new system.



Running the system restore is what caused the mountain and moon pic to show, but no it didn't. It just sat there and did nothing (though I could move the mouse around, nothing else showed despite letting it sit there for several minutes.) But the computer is almost 3 years old, and I would like something a little faster than what I have now. It was starting to get a little slow on running things.


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, least you got your "background" on there. If you can, shop around for a Hard drive to USB  kit. I got one myself since i had the same problem with my old man's desktop he didn't want it so i ripped the drive out and used Glary Un-delete and File Scavenger to pull out my wanted files. 

If you're getting a comp, bear in mind disc-speed/cache since that can have a factor in drive performance. Also if you can, get one with two drives instead of one and make sure the OS and all of its updates are installed on that speciffic disk. That'll eliminate XP's (or vista if it does too) Swap space which'll further improve perfromance. Latest motherboard chipsets are good too... 

Ah look at me, i'm rabling on again! Anyway to sum it all up, don't go with flashy stuff and Talk to computer experts. Just keep your wits about you and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 22, 2008)

Time Bandit said:


> Well, least you got your "background" on there.



Well, that must have been the default background, as the background I had was something else (and is NSFW). But, just 4 days to go!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 26, 2008)

YAY got the new puter =3 Took a bit to get it set up (had to even reboot the modem just to get it to recongize the puter)


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

YAY. Now as soon as your warranty runs out you can try adding your old hard drive to it


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 27, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> YAY. Now as soon as your warranty runs out you can try adding your old hard drive to it



Or do that now, because that won't negate your warranty unless you shove a screwdriver in a socket.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> Or do that now, because that won't negate your warranty unless you shove a screwdriver in a socket.



oh cool, I never knew you could do that. I thought once it's opened up that's it


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 27, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> oh cool, I never knew you could do that. I thought once it's opened up that's it



Nopers. At least, not in most cases.  That's like buying a car and voiding the warranty because you popped the hood. You just wanted to check your oil...


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah but computer related things are normally unfair, and screw you over at any opportunity.... or is that just software?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 27, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> YAY. Now as soon as your warranty runs out you can try adding your old hard drive to it



Well, considering that the old hard drive is pretty much dead, as I can't even load Windows on there, everything that was on there is gone.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2008)

I doubt it, If you have personal files on there that you'd rather not lose, then it's worth keeping it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 27, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I doubt it, If you have personal files on there that you'd rather not lose, then it's worth keeping it.



A lot of fanfics, but I can get those from another website, and a lot of pics, but can get those again as well.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2008)

Well ok, but I think the only problem with that hard drive is the corrupted windows installation on it. Physically, I doubt there is anything wrong with it, and your personal files should all still be there.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 27, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Well ok, but I think the only problem with that hard drive is the corrupted windows installation on it. Physically, I doubt there is anything wrong with it, and your personal files should all still be there.



I'd love to be able to remove the hard drive to physically inspect it, but can't.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I'd love to be able to remove the hard drive to physically inspect it, but can't.



Why not?
Another option is to download something like ubunu or knoppix, burn it to disk then boot your old computer from it. It should detect your hard drive and give you access to it so you can copy what you like to a USB disk, or maybe setup folder sharing through a network, but that's a lot more complicated.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 27, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Why not?



Because it's surrounded by a metal plate, and seems to be screwed in, with a green plastic cover over the metal, and I'm not sure how to remove the green plastic or how to get the hard drive out. I've never done it before.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2008)

:? I've only ever seen them held in with 4 screws. Maybe you need to buy a Microsoft certified PC-crowbar.... or continue to play with the green plastic thing until it falls off or you break it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 27, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> :? I've only ever seen them held in with 4 screws. Maybe you need to buy a Microsoft certified PC-crowbar.... or continue to play with the green plastic thing until it falls off or you break it.



There are screws under the green plastic thing holding the hard drive in. Guess I'd have to break the green plastic off to get at the screws.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2008)

I would guess the plastic thing clips out somehow, but without seeing it I don't really know.


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 27, 2008)

This wouldnt happen to be a Dell demesion 3000 would it?

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY_USB_quotHard_Drivequot/

This may help.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 27, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Nope, I hate Dell. Their "Dude, you got a Dell!" ad I always made fun of by changing it to "Dude, you got f-ed by Dell!". I have an HP, and would be 3 years old next month.





Time Bandit said:


> This wouldnt happen to be a Dell demesion 3000 would it?
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY_USB_quotHard_Drivequot/
> 
> This may help.



^^


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 28, 2008)

Green plastic thing...?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 28, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> Green plastic thing...?



Long green plastic cover with hooks rising up at certain intervals along the top of it.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 28, 2008)

Just try prying it around the edges. It will probably bend (it _is_ plastic, after all) and it should come off...


----------



## RailRide (Dec 28, 2008)

I had to do a drive swap on a Dell desktop not too long ago. There is a green plastic housing that serves to direct the cooling fan's airflow across the hard drive. It's held in place by a tab and clips, so squeezing it together where it hooks under something should free that end, allowing it to slip out.

The drive may also have a pair of green clips screwed to its sides to adapt it to a slide-out mount. Just squeeze the protuding hooks to slide the drive out. In order to mount this drive in another case or external USB box, just unscrew the plastic hooks from the sides of the drive. The screws themselves can be reused if you have a spare drive bay to mount the drive.

I'd go the external USB option. Chances are they can be had for fairly cheap at a local computer shop. You should still be able to retrieve your files from the old hard drive, and maybe even run some diagnostics on it to see if there is anything that can be repaired filewise.

---PCJ


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, managed to get the plastic cover up enough to remove the screws...then tried to pull the hard drive out, and it still wouldn't, so I felt on the other side...and there's two screws there that I can't get to with a screwdriver to remove.


----------

